# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Eurovoyager [Prince Albert]

## iletal1

TO ''PRINCE ALBERT'' χωμένο μεσα στο κύμα .ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ!!!!(14/5/2007 φωτό από Patrick)

(ΠΗΓΗ: www.shipspotting.com)

----------


## arne

Hoi, The correct name is "Prins Albert"
built in 1978 by Cockerill shipyard Hoboken (Antwerp) Belgium.
for the Ostend-Dover Line.
Launced 14 september 1977 in service 13 march 1978
streched in 1986.
_L: 118.42m /_ _Br: 19m / D: 4.52m_
_Tonnage:6,019 gr_
_Engines: 2x18-cylinder Pielstick-Cockerill diesels_ 
_Power :17,460 kW_
_Speed : 22 knots_
_Capacity: 1,120 passengers (1978) 1,475 (after 1986)_
_300 cars (1978),or 37 lorries and 46 cars_
_420 cars (1986), or 55 lorries and 46 cars_
_Still in service as "Eurovayager" for Trans-Europ Line_

prins albert 569.jpg

23.PA Oostende Lines.jpg

56.PA.jpg

----------


## stelios_ag

Dear Arne thanks for the useful information :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

These 3 ships, were beatiful before the jumboisation in 1986... Now, they are among the ugliest ships afloat...

----------


## arne

Correct !!
But the Eastern-European crew here in Ostend, keep them clean and maintain the ships well. 
Rgds,
Arne

----------


## naftopoulo

Εντονες φημες ακουγονται στην ικαρια για δρομολογηση απο σεπτεμβριο ενος κυπριακων συμφεροντων Ε/ΟΓ πλοιου. Οι φημες (παντα) λενε οτι το πλοιο ονοματι EUROPE VOYAGER η καπως ετσι, ηλικιακα κοντα στο ΒΕΡΑ θα μπει στη γραμμη της ικαροσαμιας υστερα απο τα παραπονα της τοπικης αυτοδιοικησης προς τον υφυπουργο ΕΝ κ Πανο Καμμενο στην συναντηση των Επαρχων που ελαβε χωρα στον Αγιο Κηρυκο τον ιουλιο......ΙΔΩΜΕΝ

----------


## sylver23

Αν και δεν πιστεύω τπτ απο αυτές τις φήμες το μόνο που βρήκα κοντά στο ονομα που λες Γιωργο ειναι το Eurovoyager -Το σχολιο μου =ωχ παναγια μου..

----------


## naftopoulo

Ωχ παναγια μου δε λες τιποτα... :Very Happy:  περι ου ο λογος το EUROVOYAGER
eurovoyager_1978_6.jpg
Εαν μπει θα λεμε ΒΕΡΑ και παλι ΒΕΡΑ... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Τι ειναι τουτο????:shock::roll::mrgreen::lol:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

συγνωμη κιολας...
αλλα αυτο ειναι χειροτερο απο το sardinia vera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
παντως στη φωτογραφια στο ais φαινεται ενταξει!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Kαι εγω νομιζω πως εννοουν το *EUROPEAN EXPRESS* και οχι το *EUROVOYAGER*

----------


## despo

Ναι, σίγουρα το 'European express' θα εννοουν, που άλλωστε είναι ανενεργό αυτή την περίοδο.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

και το european express ειναι πολυ πιο...να μη το πω ωραιο να το πω ευπαρουσιαστο!! :Razz: 
το αλλο μοιαζει περισσοτερο με ro-ro!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Ωχ παναγια μου δε λες τιποτα... περι ου ο λογος το EUROVOYAGER
> eurovoyager_1978_6.jpg
> Εαν μπει θα λεμε ΒΕΡΑ και παλι ΒΕΡΑ...


Ω Χριστός κ η παναγία.........τι ειναι τούτο!!!!!!!!!Για κανεναν απολύτως λόγο όμως..........

----------


## τοξοτης

http://shipping.sh.funpic.de/htmls/eurovoyager.html

 Φίλοι Ικαριώτες πάρτε ακόμη μία για να πείτε πράγματι < Ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΚΙ Η ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΥΤΟ >
Ήξερα ότι στα παλιά συμβατικά έκανες βόλτες στα καταστρώματα , απολάμβανες το καφεδάκι σου ή ότι άλλο σε παγκάκι ΄η καρέκλα όπου σε κτύπαγε η αύρα της θάλασσας ενώ χάζευες τους γλάρους η τη θάλασσα.
Αυτοί το έχουν <χτίσει> όλο σωστό κλουβί.
Με λίγα λόγια <ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ>

----------


## τοξοτης

www.geocities.com/kevinmollet/Ferries/Picture...

Γι' αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται για τεχνικά στοιχεία του EUROVOYAGER το πιό κάτω

owner: Hawthorn Shipping Co.
Operator: Transeuropa Ferries
Route: Oostende-Ramsgate
Building year: 1978
Converted: 1986,1990,1991 en 1997
Yard: Boelwerf Temse (Belgium)
Length: 118,4 m
Breadth: 23,3 m
BRT: 6753
Number of passengers: 1400
Number of cars:  354 cars or 68 lorries and 13 cars
Lanemetres (LM): 700
Speed:  21 knots
Port of registry: Limassol 
Flag: Cypriotic
former names
Prins Albert (1978-1998), Eurovoyager (1998)
Former owners
RMT (Belgium), Sally Lines
Sister ships
Primrose, Beni Ansar

----------


## Rocinante

Οσο ημουν στη Τηνο με ενημερωσε για αυτες τις φημες ο φιλος Sylver. Θυμηθηκα οτι ειχε γινει συζητηση και στο παρελθον για αυτο το πλοιο και ειχαν ανεβει φωτογραφιες πριν τη μετασκευη.
Τελικα ειχα δικιο και το θεμα ηταν ΕΔΩ.
Να σχολιασω μονο οτι το βελγικο αυτο πλοιο το ειχα εντοπισει σε ανυποπτο χρονο ψαχνοντας ενα νεοτερο πλοιο για την Γραμμη Ανδρου Τηνου Μυκονου. Οταν το πρωτοειδα σκεφτικα οτι ειναι μια εξελιξη του Superferry II. ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ. Εκπληκτικης ομορφιας σκαρι που κρατουσε τις γραμμες των κλασσικων.
Ψαχνοντας ομως να δω που βρισκεται ειδα το καταντημα του. Δυστυχως αυτο δεν προλαβαμε να το παρουμε και οπως εγινε καλα θα κανει να κατσει εκει που ειναι...

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο μας άφησε χρόνους πριν λίγους μήνες καθ οδόν όμως για την ακτή πέρασε και απο τα δικά μας νερά  :Fat: 
Καμία Φωτο ???

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ψάξε στο shipspotting .. Με το imo του... Θα δεις μια φωτογραφία που έβγαλα ουσιαστικά οτι ειχε απομείνει στην Αλιαγα στις 12.7.12 οταν και ειχα παει εκει ... Ως Voyager πήγε

----------


## P@vlos

Κάτι θα βρούμε... Ήταν μια βδομάδα περίπου στο Ηράκλειο όπου άφησαν διάφορα πράγματα απο τον εξοπλισμό του πλοίου και άλλαξαν και το όνομα αν θυμάμαι σωστά...

----------


## Rocinante

> Ψάξε στο shipspotting .. Με το imo του... Θα δεις μια φωτογραφία που έβγαλα ουσιαστικά οτι ειχε απομείνει στην Αλιαγα στις 12.7.12 οταν και ειχα παει εκει ... Ως Voyager πήγε


Βρε εγώ την έχω δεί τη φωτογραφία σου και αυτές απο τη Κρήτη.  :Wink:  :Wink:  
Για αρχειακούς λόγους στο θέμα του πλοίου το αναφέρω...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Λογικα και ο Παυλος και ο Αρτεμιος θα έχουν φωτογραφίες .. Για τον 2ο το θυμάμαι σίγουρα

----------


## artmios sintihakis

EUROVOYAGER....εισέρχεται στον λιμένα Ηρακλειου!
P4180031.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> EUROVOYAGER....εισέρχεται στον λιμένα Ηρακλειου!


Αψογος !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Περίεργο σουλούπη....στενο επίσης...αλλα μια λαμαρίνα αστέρι!!!Πολύ περιποιημένο έφυγε για κόψιμο!!Ειχα πάει στον λιμενοβραχίονα κ μου είχε κανει εντύπωση το κάθε εκατοστότου....
Βαπόρι βαρύ όμως και μαιτζέβελο σε πότε εκανε στροφη 180 μοιρών κ πλαγιοδετησε δεν το πηρα χαμπάρι....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> EUROVOYAGER....εισέρχεται στον λιμένα Ηρακλειου!
> P4180031.jpg


Φοβερός για ακόμη μία φορό σε ευχαριστούμε

----------


## P@vlos

Μπράβο ρε Αρτέμη!!! Έχω φάει τον κόσμο να βρω που το χα αλλα δεν... Ήταν πάντως πολύ καλό για τα χρόνια του. Απο κοντά δεν πίστευες ότι πάει για κόψιμο και κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα κατι άλλα σαπακια...

----------


## Express Pigasos

ο,τι ειχε απομεινει απο το (euro)voyager  στην Αλιαγα κατα την επισκεψη μου στο "νεκροταφειο" στις 12 Ιουλιου...

VOYAGER.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

IMG_3190.jpg

Liges wres apo thn afiksh tou sto Hrakleio, kai 1 wra prin figw gia Agglia.

----------

